# The Collector



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Not much is known about the mysterious Collector, what it is, or if it's even from the same reality as Earth and Faegoria. But if you see him, run. Even Fineas and Edward give it a respectable distance.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Night shots from Halloween:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great .... love the glow sticks!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I am going to have to say, that is very creepy. Nice prop.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Did anyone actually come up to your door with that thing standing there?:googly:

Whatever you used for his right eye makes it appear that there is a real creature looking out at you. His facial expression is snooty and evil in a very cold way.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Creepy indeed.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Seeing props like this is why I joined this forum. That is a great unique one of a kind prop.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

BTW, that guy needs a truss or something. His guts are falling out


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow! I think I need a hug.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

As a Tot'er, that would definately keep me at a distance....great job, Terr!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That is some seriously freaky ****. Love him.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Must have missed this guy on your blog. He's a unique creation.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Ghoul Friday said:


> Must have missed this guy on your blog. He's a unique creation.


I musta missed your blog. Going there now.

Like I said in your haunt thread, this guy looks great! Part machine, part goopy monster, 100% badass.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

He has a very Warhammer Chaos God kind of look to him and that is a big compliment.
Creepy indeed!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

HUGE transition into a new prop coming... HUGE. Starting with a total face lift that takes cues from Devil's Chariot's "The Watcher" from this year.

Here's a tiny taste before I spin off to a new thread...










http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=754907


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:OMG!!! Fantastic!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ditto what P5 said!!! Freaky cool!


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Very Cool!!


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

Very creepy.very impressive


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh that is so creative, I love it!


----------

